# Gas Price Effects



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

With gas prices still going up I was wondering how it would impact hunting this fall. Curious to know if others have considered the impacts and what changes they may make. Things that have crossed my mind are:

1) No Canada trips
2) No scouting the night before
3) Going smaller (no fullbodies, trailers, etc.)
4) Less frequent trips but longer
5) Utilizing local contacts more


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

snowbus said:


> With gas prices still going up I was wondering how it would impact hunting this fall. Curious to know if others have considered the impacts and what changes they may make. Things that have crossed my mind are:
> 
> 1) No Canada trips
> 2) No scouting the night before
> ...


You bring up some good points. I am going to Canada no matter what so #1 is out. We probably just won't scout during the week as much.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I am with Chris, the Canada trip is untouchable. I'm just going to budget a little higher for the trip. If you can cram 4 guys into a truck it makes the gas bill much easier to swallow. That is what we did last fall, and we'll be doing it again. As far as scouting goes, the birds will really control that more than the price of gas. Maybe we won't search for "greener pastues" as much though.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

It's not just gas prices...........everything's up..........the economy is going to have a much bigger impact on what people are doing more than anyone can imagine. We've never had more people ride-sharing than ew do now. Gas today in central Mn............3.91 uke:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Im more than likely gonna start up a third credit card and do nothing different. I love it to much! even if that means me paying in the long run


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't want to be the bearer of bad news and i know this guys a bit eccentric (ala flava flav), but I hear on the radio that Jim Cramer (host of "Mad Money" if you've ever seen that...if not you're not missing much) predicted we are going to see 5-6 dollar gas by labor day this summer. Of course he's shooting from the hip and i could predict it's going to be 2.25 with just as much proof, but there are also analysts out there saying $9-10 a gallon by next summer.

On a side note, my wife ran in the marathon in fargo this past weekend and on our way down there and back, we saw 4-5 state patrolmen and every one of them was sitting on an approach or inbetween lanes on the interstate. It looks to me like they are driving less and sitting more....it appears the crunch is hitting everyone. And in this case i most certainly agree. Why use taxpayer dollars to pay for even more gas, when by sitting, you see just as many vehicles. I don't know why they didn't use this pratice in the past. Might have saved us taxpayers some greenbacks.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Good points. I haven't made a Canada trip yet, was planning to this year but can't get enough guys rounded up to make the $$$ work. Going solo would be tough.

Instead, I'm trying to make my regular trips longer and less frequent. Also, I am going to try to hunt the best times instead of pushing through the marginal times. I will probably still scout though, I've found too many little honeyholes when I thought birds were scarce. But, I also am not hunting in the great areas like many of you are. I am also going to utilize a few water locations I have more often so I'm not scouting as much.

I'm also going to throw the silos and PH blinds in this year during my other trips instead of pulling the trailer. Say, on pheasant opener, I usually took the trailer. Not this year.

Trying to be just a bit smarter about things but still get some good hunts in.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Gas hit $4.01 today in Devils Lake, and also my trailer with 10doz fullbodies, four blinds, 2doz mallard fullbodies, ect... got hit with a forsale sign!

takin up fishing more I guess!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

No less hunting, but going to probably get more fuel effecient.....talked to my father today and he has no problem getting rid of the 7x14 trailer with 12 dozen ffd's in it and picking up a 5x10 V and running 30 dozen Real-geese pro2's this season.

So if anyone is looking for a trailer or dekes let me know.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

These prices have been effecting me for awhile. The problem of living in G.F. it seems like I'm at least 50 miles from hunting or fishing where I want to be. I've had to cut out several things...

I've given up Spring Goose hunting for now.

I'm considering giving up September Canada's...I prefer late season hunting anyway.

Field hunting will be limited because of the gas used scouting. More water hunts I guess...I'll try not shoot your roost... :beer:

Considering aceing my Gas hog Silverado and going to a Colorado/ Honda...Something that at least gets 20 mpg.

Devils Lake fishing is going to be limited to a couple of trips a year instead of every weekend like I'm used to.

Probably one trip for Smallies...

Pheasant hunting is where it's really going to kill me! November and December I live south of I94 and that's a long ways away at these prices. Not sure what I'm going to do.

Oh, one oil exec on TV last night predicts $10-$15 dollar gas within 5 years? Can you imagine! If it's not in your backyard, you won't be traveling much...

Roughrider Gamebirds may be moving to Jamestown in the near future!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Roughrider Gamebirds may be moving to Jamestown in the near future


Rockin Rick wouldnt leave GF, would he? 8)

Only thing that I am going to do diffrent is not drive my silverado when scouting, I will drive the old ladies pontiac assfire with minnesota plates, that should be fun uke:


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

The responses confirm what I thought. There will be trailers and FB up for sale. I was looking for camper trailers earlier and noticed quite a few for sale.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

IF anybody wants to get rid of some cheap Foots, shoot me a pm I have plenty of room in the enclosed. I am not going to sell all my equipment and downsize. You can spend the gas money and use crap equipment and flare birds or bring the good dekes spend a little more and put birds on the ground. I know wich one im doing. If there is 3 or 4 guys, gas shouldnt be a issue.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I dont know what I'm going to do... Die of depression probably. Ive always been able to shrug off gas prices in the past, this $hit is really starting to tick me off though.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm just going to save like a bastard all year til Fall. I'm fortunate enough to have graduated college last year. Now I am actually getting a decent paycheck each week. It also helps that I only have a 10 mile drive to work.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Sweet sounds like more for me.

Hey Rockin Rick maybe you need to get into sales so you can afford to go out hunting.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

goosehunternd said:


> IF anybody wants to get rid of some cheap Foots, shoot me a pm I have plenty of room in the enclosed. I am not going to sell all my equipment and downsize. You can spend the gas money and use crap equipment and flare birds or bring the good dekes spend a little more and put birds on the ground. I know wich one im doing. If there is 3 or 4 guys, gas shouldnt be a issue.


I have killed FAR more geese over silos then FB dekes in my life, with the Pro Series II glare is not an issue.......hunted over them pretty much every hunt last season producing over 80% limits with big parties.....and for the past 9 seasons with silos in my spread. Honestly for the money I would actually probably perfer to have the ability to set 35 dozen silos over 12 dozen full bodies for the same price......after pulling around a 7x14 trailer last year for 15,000-20,000 miles I am ready for a lighter trailer again.....if I only ran within 50 miles of my house that would be fine, but I probably hunted 100 days last year more then 50 miles from my house and I can't justify it anymore.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

SHHHHH! keep everyone thinking FB's are the only way! I might have to sell mine and buy a car that I can stuff with Silo's and be on my way with the way gas prices are..


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I wish I hunted within 50 miles everytime, I agree a light trailer is key, I bought a featherlite brand for that reason. Bottom line is if everybody is as hardcore as they think they are they will find a way to go huting as much as they did before. I think this season might seperate the men from the boys, with that being said Im not guna complain about less NR's in the state, Looks like PB and Jelly sanwiches for 3 1/2 months, but I would rather be out hunting than sitting at home wishing I was hunting no matter what the price of gas. Where there's a will there's a way


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

fishhook said:


> I don't want to be the bearer of bad news and i know this guys a bit eccentric (ala flava flav), but I hear on the radio that Jim Cramer (host of "Mad Money" if you've ever seen that...if not you're not missing much) predicted we are going to see 5-6 dollar gas by labor day this summer. Of course he's shooting from the hip and i could predict it's going to be 2.25 with just as much proof, but there are also analysts out there saying $9-10 a gallon by next summer.
> .


Here the U.S., Europe, Russia and the rest of the world are paying high dollar for a gallon of gasoline and Saudi Arabi is getting away with .45 cents/gallon!! :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Doesn't seem to bother anyone yet.All still driving 75-80 on the interstate.


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

Just one more reason to do everything possible ahead of time to see some success when I can hunt. Prep work, prep work, prep work, and hope for a good migration pattern.

I swore off hunting snows in the fall last year. Just had a depressing time trying to get permission. Crop rotation. That one surprised me. Other hunters. Its late so deer season is underway. Lots of obstacles.

The closer it gets the more I realize I don't have a choice. If they are around I will have to hunt them. Its just the way it is.

How many sillosocks do you think I could carry on one of those scooters?
I'll bet a couple hundred any way!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Doesn't seem to bother anyone yet.All still driving 75-80 on the interstate.


I have slowed down to 65 on HWY 83 which is a 70mph and I will probably take that down to 60 soon. I also have been accellerating very slowly and doing the speedlimit in all the 55 and lower zones. I also walk everywhere on base now. Believe it or not it is helping a little.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

KEN W said:


> Doesn't seem to bother anyone yet.All still driving 75-80 on the interstate.


I drove 65 back from Fargo last weekend!!! 

I know it will be tough this year, but if fewer people are going out the hunting will be that much better. I did notice a lot fewer nonressies last year and this year it could be even better! Its going to hurt the local economies the worst, less money to spend at the cafes too.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If the Feds lower the duck limit because of poor nesting conditions....that will probably lower the number of hunters more than the high cost of gas.

Leo.....I also am driving 60-65 on the interstate.Most are going by me like I was standing still.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> I also have been accellerating very slowly and doing the speedlimit in all the 55 and lower zones. I also walk everywhere on base now. Believe it or not it is helping a little.


I've been setting the cruise control while backing out of my drive way, that seems to help too.. :lol:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Jamey, I agree 100% with ya. I won't lose any hunting time this year. Is it going to suck pulling a 7x14 enclosed around, Heck yeah, Is it going to suck Flipping the gas bill, OF course, but I won't miss any chances I get to put birds on the ground.

And I am still going to take that Sask trip, no matter what. If we need to cram 5 guys into a crew cab pickup, trust me, we will be making the trip. All and all, gas prices do suck, they probably ain't going to get better for some time. But I guess its all about how bad you want it. You just need to start cutting back on certain spending. I bet if "we" as hunters, could lay off the bottle one or two weekends a month, it would save up quite a bit of cash flow to help pay for the trips.

Just my two cents on the deal.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

for me it is all about priorities. i like to fish but i love to waterfowl hunt. so the fishing trips are being cut out. my wife and i now have two cars and one truck instead of one car and a truck. the truck im keeping just for pulling the trailer and the car will see a lot of gravel. others wise im just cutting back on the little things and so should others, its easy and it adds up fast. less beer, no snack at the gas stations when filling up, no going out to eat all the time or at all, bring a lunch to work, and no cable (its the biggest rip off anyways), or possible no internet if one has access to it at work. i have done all of the above lately and save 150-300 dallors a month. also it helps when you live 10 miles N of pierre SD on the missouri and have a hunting shack with other buddies in NE SD to cut back on the miles of scouting. But guys just cut back on the little thing and start a fund for the fall and see how far it will get you.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Gas, to me isn't something to complian about anymore. I have no affect on what it does. So I just cut corners where I can. I drive a car, I can load 2 dozen lessers 2 dozen shells and my blind and a gun and still have room for one person. Whitehorse and I do alot of hunting together. We drive cars. To me having 10 plus fb's is a waste of money. I have had better luck with fewer decoys and better calling. As for sillo's they work if you know how to use them. Also priorities come into play when saying money. Quit buying name brand stuff. Buy hunting stuff used or on sale. DRIVE A CAR. I work on a farm. We are now using car to drive to the fields or walk to the tractors more. When going to town we call neighbors to see if they need anything. Guys and Gals face gas isn't going down. We just need to start limiting and making priorites. When I was young we had no money, so my family we spent a ton of time with each other. So when you guys are ghoing hunting take new friends or people along. I think that is the most important thing to do is that more people on the hunting trips. Don't quit spending money, just spend it smart.

As for hunting trips I will be making it out to ND this fall a couple of times so if anybody wants to hunt the Jamestown, Courtenay, Wimbledon area with whitehorse and I just pm me and we can set up a trip or two.(I have places to stay for free)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Doesn't seem to bother anyone yet.All still driving 75-80 on the interstate.


Time is money too Ken. :lol:



> I've been setting the cruise control while backing out of my drive way, that seems to help too.


 :lol:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow, you would think the world was coming to an end reading this thread.

Really now, how much extra is gas costing this year...an extra $80-120 a month perhaps?


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

last fall sept.-dec. i put an average of 4000 miles on a month hunting scouting and going to work (20 miles round trip). at an average of 20 miles per gallon (between car and truck pulling trailer) at gas that is $1.25 more now than last sept. and by this sept probally $1.75 more per gallon than sept 07. so per month i was using 200 gallons at lets say 1.50 gallons difference between sept.07 and sept.08 gas, thats $300 per month extra. so for 4 months of the fall season thats $1200 extra in gas. then factor spring snows, shooting honkers in jan along the missouri and the rest of the off season thats a ton of extra cash. thats just to put it in number terms. like i said in my pervious post its all about cutting out the the thing that i dont think i need to spend money on, because i would rather use it on thing that i love to do, hunt.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Nothing will ever touch my fall trip to Sk. Even if I had to cut out the rest of my hunting for the year and that is the only hunting I got to do. So I will still be going to Sk. But definitely not with only 2 people in the truck like last year. My wife and I have 2 cars and a truck. The truck has been sitting in the garage since the last day I hunted snows and will be there until it is time for early honks. The only thing we use the truck for now besides hunting is hauling stuff for yard work/landscaping. I hunt a minimum of 100 miles from home on average in the fall. We have a camper we stay at that is 100 miles from home and hunt within a 60 mile radius of that. So this fall I will be leaving my truck and enclosed at the camper and driving my car back and forth as well as using my car for all the scouting. With gas prices right now, I don't see it effecting how much hunting I will do. But once they hit the $5 mark I think it will start to have an impact.

I agree with jpallen14 that the difference in gas costs is significant during hunting season. I put on 3000-4000 miles during the prime months. The extra money at the pump adds up fast. I wish I could step out my backdoor and hunt in my backyard but that just isn't the case.


----------



## mnducks (Jan 13, 2006)

I'd like to think that SK is untouchable, but we'll see where things are at in August or September. We just had one guy pull the plug 2 days ago. Our group is now down to 4 which means 1 rig for sure.

Spring snows seems more in jeoparpy. Our group of 4 or 5 usually drives seperately every weekend for scouting and logistic reasons. Might just have to shingle an extra roof this summer.

As far as ND this fall.....I'm out. That will mean 2 less NR's in your state, so several of you will be happy about that.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

game on. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

mnducks said:


> As far as ND this fall.....I'm out. That will mean 2 less NR's in your state, so several of you will be happy about that.


There won't be many ducks out here anyways.  I plan on fishing more this fall but that's a whole 'nother thread.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

man i just realized that gas in bismarck is $3.98! :******:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

drjongy said:


> Wow, you would think the world was coming to an end reading this thread.
> 
> Really now, how much extra is gas costing this year...an extra $80-120 a month perhaps?


well, I would venture to guess it's slightly higher for alot of folks, on top of that the price of basically everything else that requires transportation will go up as fuel prices climb. now factor in the fact that wages are not keeping up with inflation and rising prices..... somethings are going to be cut out of most peoples lives, and considering most are reponsible bill paying adults here, I'd say leisure and vacation are gonna take a huge hit.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

drjongy said:


> Wow, you would think the world was coming to an end reading this thread.
> 
> Really now, how much extra is gas costing this year...an extra $80-120 a month perhaps?


Well if an extra $80 to $120 is nothing for you I will give you my address and just make the checks payable to Mr Leo Porcello. :wink: :beer:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

drjongy said:


> Wow, you would think the world was coming to an end reading this thread.
> 
> Really now, how much extra is gas costing this year...an extra $80-120 a month perhaps?


I use about 2500-3000 gallons a year.....so if it stays at $4 starting now compared to the average of $2.70 of the last time frame last year it is going to cost me another $3250 - $3900 this year......that ain't chump change.


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

Saskatchewan gas prices today 131.9x 4.54= 5.99 cents a gallon.
diesel price 137.9x4.54=6.26 cents a gallon.


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

My family is in the transportation industry. We run beef to the east coast and bring back seafood.

I talked to my aunt this week and she told me diesel is $5 a gallon on the east coast. Most big rigs get about 5 miles to the gallon. Thats $1 per mile just in fuel cost. Give that some thought. Almost everything we
use in our day to day lives is brought to our local community by semi. Add to that new DOT regs in the last 10 years that tighten driving hours, increased insurance costs due to natural disasters nation wide, and the introduction of canadian and mexican trucking companies now operating on our roads and you have a recipe for some huge changes.

You can drive a moped and laugh about how you're the smart one but this country runs on FUEL! Lots of it. Tighten your belts and pay off your debt, this could get nasty.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Gas went up a quarter in under 36 hours here in the U.P, its now $4.24 and diesel was $4.99. Everyone is gonna see a price increase from fuel prices rising, I know our price per bale of hay will rise as well as for our grain cause we sell oats for horses rather than selling to a mill. I know I saw the writing on the wall and planted extra grain so I should be able to hunt the majority of the time for geese within a mile or two of the house and just put in a pit using the ole polish diesels to dig it to save on fuel.8) Easy on the polish jokes guys, I'm polish so I have the right :lol:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

So how many Pollock's did it take to dig a pit? :beer:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Just one, I haven't been getting much exercise due to work lately so I'd do a half hour to hour of shoveling a night.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Undoubtedly, things are spinning out of control. Oil execs are chuckling all the way to the bank after committing highway robbery on us mere serfs.

However, I find the media's sensationalism difficult to believe. Political pundits are spewing things like $10-12/gal in the near future?!? Come on. Use your imagination to envision what would happen to this country's economy if that were to actually happen. Scenes from _Mad Max _pop to mind.

The Feds would step in and let big oil know that there is a limit to how obscene their manipulation can be.

That being said, I am not going to allow gas prices to decrease the amount of fun I have in the fall. Like others have said, if an extra couple hundred bucks here and there for a long weekend is a big deal to you, stay out of the bar this summer. Make more money. Whatever.

Don't let them grind you down!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Last time we were in a World War we had rationing.In perspective,it could be a lot worse.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

OK, kids, remember when Vice President Dick Cheney wrote our country's energy policy behind closed doors with the big oil companies, for the big oil companies. The oil prices are exactly where Geo. Bush wants them to be.

Actually, even though the higher prices cause problems in the short term, the sooner we get off an oil based economy, the better. Its clear that the American standard of living can't be sustained -- at least not on an oil-based economy. When I was a kid, we had one car for mom, dad and nine of us kids. Now, I have 6 cars for 5 drivers. People in America have 5 foot long TV screens, or maybe 2 of them. That's nuts when a huge percentage of the people in the world pay 80% or more of their income for food.

The solution -- roll up our sleeves and find a substitute for oil. Brazil is 100% sugar based ethanol. If America is willing to kiss big oil goodbye, we can do it. The problem is that our politicians are hooked on big oil's campaign contributions and represent Halitbuton, not you.

Hey, don't blame me -- I voted for Ralph Nader in the last 2 elections -- at least he can spell.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Our economy is certainly in the crapper and personally I think it will get worse. However, in economics that's bound to happen. It's called the economic cycle. The major concern obviously though is the gas prices are not dropping nor projected to drop any time soon (unless demand drops, which it may soon).

Triple B is right, paychecks are not keeping up with inflation, and that's the main problem. Sure, we can all drive less, but, prices are rising on pretty much everything pretty quickly and that's were the trouble lies. If just gas was increasing, no big deal, but everything is.

It will swing again in our favor...the question is, when?

I hate to say it, but I've made sacrafices already. It's easier to do with two kids under three because I'm busy already, but my ice fishing season this last winter was pretty much nonexistent, and that's because of daycare and gas prices! Same for hunting...and this upcoming season, I don't really see it any different. Priorities I guess and a teacher's salary!

More golf I guess!


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

The only good thing that will come out of this (hopefully) is that alternative fuels may become a reality. I don't understand why there hasn't been a stronger push for fuel cell vehicles - hydrogen based. I was looking at a Honda Civic and see that Honda has actually developed a hydrogen vehicle that will be used in CA this year. Smart folks at Honda, recognizing the lack of infrastructure to support the vehicle they are also developing a home hydrogen station.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Maybe the other good thing is obesity levels will go down and the U.S.A will get more fit!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

tb said:


> OK, kids, remember when Vice President Dick Cheney wrote our country's energy policy behind closed doors with the big oil companies, for the big oil companies. The oil prices are exactly where Geo. Bush wants them to be.
> 
> Actually, even though the higher prices cause problems in the short term, the sooner we get off an oil based economy, the better. Its clear that the American standard of living can't be sustained -- at least not on an oil-based economy. When I was a kid, we had one car for mom, dad and nine of us kids. Now, I have 6 cars for 5 drivers. People in America have 5 foot long TV screens, or maybe 2 of them. That's nuts when a huge percentage of the people in the world pay 80% or more of their income for food.
> 
> ...


What do tv screens have to do with anything?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I saw today that a report found that gas consumption is down almost 1% from last year at this time compared to last year. Also, driving was 4% less in March compare to last March which equate to like 14 billion miles not traveled. Hope it keeps traction and demand goes down significantly


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

duckp said:


> Last time we were in a World War we had rationing.In perspective,it could be a lot worse.


Most of the so called experts say this will be a fact in the next 5-10 years.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

I will be pulling out the trailer and slide in camper next spring snow goose hunting, and staying quite a while out on the spread in the camper, a lot less driving, but more hunting too!!!  Have all the commodities of home in a camper, plus you protect your spread from would be thieves. We spent a lot running to and from the spread this spring, could've saved at least $200 I'm guessing. Next year is too far away!!! :beer:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

AWO said:


> I will be pulling out the trailer and slide in camper next spring snow goose hunting, and staying quite a while out on the spread in the camper, a lot less driving, but more hunting too!!!  Have all the commodities of home in a camper, plus you protect your spread from would be thieves. We spent a lot running to and from the spread this spring, could've saved at least $200 I'm guessing. Next year is too far away!!! :beer:


This past season I spent 20 days sleeping in the front of my trailer.....I can honestly say I sleep better there then a hotel since it is nice and quite in the middle of BFE......heck I even squated in my buddies driveway this spring in Huron instead of crashing on his couch......honestly I would rather sleep in the trailer then my own bed if it is nice and cold out and I can crawl into my sleepingbag and crash.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

goose_caller said:


> AWO said:
> 
> 
> > I will be pulling out the trailer and slide in camper next spring snow goose hunting, and staying quite a while out on the spread in the camper, a lot less driving, but more hunting too!!!  Have all the commodities of home in a camper, plus you protect your spread from would be thieves. We spent a lot running to and from the spread this spring, could've saved at least $200 I'm guessing. Next year is too far away!!! :beer:
> ...


Showers are nice every once in a while though..


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Nothing but depressing... :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> Showers are nice every once in a while though..


Ya, them wet wipes are awful cold on the nutz when they have been in a trailer for a few days at 30-40 degrees.....anything more then a 3 day weekend demands a hotel room for showering....LOL


----------



## Troller1 (Oct 15, 2004)

An "older" guy responded to me the other day when I was whinning about the price of gas while going fishing. He stated, "You younger guys complain about filling your $35K pickups to pull your $40K boats and your $40K campers. You complain about how much it costs to go looking for ducks and geese before you hunt them. You complain because it costs so much to pull your $5K enclosed trailer with 10 dozen decoys and you complain how much it now costs to get to your lake cabins." He then said that when we get rid of our "toys" and truly live within our means, we could complain. I don't own any of the expensive toys the old guy was referencing, but I do probabably have to many "toys".
Interesting in this thread.....nobody has complained about the gas price they pay to get to work. A guy can put any price tag on the toys we have, $2K to $162K, they are still toys or a hobby. Just food for thought.

Troller1


----------

